# Is this normal loach behaviour?



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

I recently purchased a zebra loach (will be getting more next week.) 
I've honestly never kept loaches before, i've read about the basics but never seen how they behave in a tank. 

My filter is built into my tank. Has the standard plastic tube that comes down to suck up the water, filters through and then gets blown back out into the water via another hole. There where the water gets blown out i've caught my loach up in the hole? Quite worrying seeing his tail poking out. I managed to get him out and bring the water level below where the hole is so it's impossible for him to swim up into it. What shall I do? Shall I cover the hole with some sort of mesh. I understand he probably can't get very far in there but it's still worrying. Does anyone else experience this? How did you solve it?

Also he's hiding under everything, he seems to really enjoy small spaces. He's under the driftwood and squeezing inbetween rocks. I guess this is normal loach behaviour or is he being shy? 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Some loaches need to be in groups (Clown Loach). If they are not in groups they are very insecure and hide a lot. Provide him with lots of hiding places and plenty of plants. Get more Zebras when you can.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The body shape says a lot. They like to hide, and they love enclosed spaces. They also like current. Add 'em up, and your guy is both normal and in danger.

You can't interfere too much with a water outlet or you could cause the filter to back up. I'd measure the outlet and see if you can modify it by putting an intake strainer on it. Most things will get blown off by the outflow though.

It's not a good tank set-up for loaches, unfortunately. Buy six and you may find six jammed up the outflow.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have 4 black kuhli loaches now, and they are almost always out, they spend a lot of time just swimming up and down the glass. But when I only had one of them I never seen when, i had him for about a month and thought he had died. but since I added 3 more kuhlis he never hide.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

loaches love current(flow). Try a small power head for him to swim into.As nav. said shape of fish says alot. I've had many current loving fish who have used flow from power head like a treadmill(for hours at time) sometimes in groups with fantastic interaction between them all and the current.Great to watch!


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yea nav's dead on with this one. I laugh everytime I hear about loach behavior I love'em they natures party animal. I've noticed also that they don't think about their tail, one of the most fragile parts and they just leave it hanging out there. I've also noticed they usually prefer the lights off and you'll see them come out of there shell with no lights. I do worry, they'll hurt themselves hiding and I don't like hearing about when the cramming into tight spots end's up hurting them. Maybe some pantyhose or some other form of net could deter his need to get upstream. I noticed also when I turned up the current, they'll go face first into it like a treadmill. They also ride the current which is cool, it makes them happy. I don't have any experience with the Kuhulis they might not like current, not too sure. So, long story short, maybe an old fish net, or some pantyhose to provide a "chicken wire" type of fence, that won't cut off current. - N


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

ps, I chased six yo yo's out of a Rena Smart heater one time, they packed in that joint like no tomorrow, your average loach just loves being crammed in a sardine can. Probably not so much the kuhilis or hillstreams etc, but the others love company


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

whoa, jinx coral you owe me a coke


----------



## Elz7676 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks all I will definitely get him some friends. I did notice him swimming up top by the filter hole in the current all morning before getting the courage to go into the filter hole itself *r2
He seems to love the bubbles from the air pump too. 

I'll try putting the mesh there this afternoon! At least he's having fun!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Zebra danios are also current riders. They don't hide in things, but I have had them get so carried away they ran up a hang on the back filter outflow like salmon, off to the great beyond.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have many type loaches for over a year and never had any issues. I use however a fluval sponge which des not restrict flow on the output but keeps it from gushing out as I have two bio wheel 350's in a 55 and this keeps the water fairly smooth. But it will also keep anything from getting in. Try it and it will solve the problem. It's a black easy to flow rough sponge sold at petsmart etc. cut a piece with the scissors and slide between the top opening and the outlet . In all I have four in my 55 and use them in my 37 also. 


:fish5:






navigator black said:


> Zebra danios are also current riders. They don't hide in things, but I have had them get so carried away they ran up a hang on the back filter outflow like salmon, off to the great beyond.


----------



## Hooperman42 (Oct 23, 2011)

This is about zebra loaches not danios that ride the current.


By the way my loaches now come out with full light for feeding and the rest of the day till lights out.

They have gotten brave and happy. 



navigator black said:


> Zebra danios are also current riders. They don't hide in things, but I have had them get so carried away they ran up a hang on the back filter outflow like salmon, off to the great beyond.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

That, my friend, is why I wrote "danios" and not "loaches", along with the word "also". When fish go up the filter current, it is a danger, and keepers of one fish that show a certain behavior can discuss with others... 

I like your solution though. Excellent suggestion which I will try with all filter outlet climbing fish.


----------

